# Pretty Bad at Huntin' Deer



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSKrSdAW ... h_response


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

At least he knew to bring up his bow with a rope.

They say curiosity killed the cat. This is false. Chuck Norris killed the cat. Every single one of them.


----------

